# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة الكهربائية >  طلب كتاب سيركيت

## ammar10jo

السلام عليكم لي طلب عندكم اخواني الاعزاء 
انا ابحث عن  solutions  للكتاب التالي و يا ريت لو تساعدوني في ايجاده 
Principles and Applications of Electrical Engineering by Giorgio Rizzoni - solutuon manuel.pdf
طبعا للطبعة الخامسة 

ملاحظة: هناك مشاركة موجود فيها اسم الكتاب  لكن الروابط لا تعمل 

انتظر ردودكم

مع الشكر

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
سيتم البحث عن طلبك بعد اطلاع مشرف القسم عليه .. اتمنى لك التوفيق  :Smile: 
[/align]

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

http://download-book.net/Principles-...ition-pdf.html

----------


## تحية عسكريه

سيركت والله زمان   :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## ammar10jo

الرابط  الذي وضعه حضرة نائب  المدير العام . لم  استطع الحصول على solutions  منه 

ان شاء الله تستطيعوا مساعدتي لأني بأمس الحاجة اليها 

شكرا

----------

